# Real Madrid - Juventus. 23 Ottobre, ore 20.45



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2013)

La Juventus è chiamata alla vittoria per sperare nel passaggio del turno dopo i primi 2 deludenti pareggi contro Copenaghen e Galatasaray. Mentre il Real Madrid è a punteggio pieno. Mercoledì 23 Ottobre ci sarà, dunque, questa grande sfida. La Juventus sembra in un periodo no, soprattutto nella fase difensiva, che sembra fare acqua da tutte le parti, 6 gol subiti nelle ultime due partite di campionato. Col Milan 2 gol e la sonora sconfitta contro la Fiorentina per 4-2.

*Dove vedere Real - Juve in tv?
*
_Sarà possibile vedere la partita su Sky Calcio e Mediaset Premium_


A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Ottobre 2013)

Per come stanno le cose dovrebbero buscarle di brutto ma ogni partita ha storia a sé.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

no comment se vincono questa

ancelotti ti prego non fare scherzi...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi hanno commesso l'errore di pensare a questa partita. Secondo me in Spagna perderanno, ma in casa se la giocheranno


----------



## mandraghe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Partita nella quale la Giuve deve prima di tutto pensare ad evitare figuracce...anche se con Ancelotti in panchina tutto è possibile...

Comunque difficilmente il Real si farà bloccare in casa


----------



## Aragorn (20 Ottobre 2013)

Vince la Juve 3 a 2, partita simile a quella del Milan di Leonardo nel 2009. Non so perchè ma ho questa sensazione


----------



## Tobi (20 Ottobre 2013)

Speriamo in altri 4 schiaffoni da parte di Ronaldo e compagni


----------



## Mou (20 Ottobre 2013)

3-5-1-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> 3-5-1-1



meglio il 10-0 xD scherzo
cmq questa devono perderla e basta...se vincono questa tornano tutti esaltati e contenti come lo erano nel 2011-2012
il Galatasaray poi non deve fare cavolate


----------



## Mou (20 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> meglio il 10-0 xD scherzo
> cmq questa devono perderla e basta...se vincono questa tornano tutti esaltati e contenti come lo erano nel 2011-2012
> il Galatasaray poi non deve fare cavolate



Tu scherzi ma probabilmente sarà 5-3-1-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi ma probabilmente sarà 5-3-1-1



e una squadra che gioca con quel modulo secondo te punta alla Champions?? Se vuoi vincerla prima o poi ti scontrerai con Real, Bayern e Barca e non puoi giocare così


----------



## Mou (20 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e una squadra che gioca con quel modulo secondo te punta alla Champions?? Se vuoi vincerla prima o poi ti scontrerai con Real, Bayern e Barca e non puoi giocare così



Chiaro, anche io mi ricordo delle 4 pere dal Bayern l'anno scorso. Ma tanto... Non penso ci saranno esperimenti proprio per questa partita, quindi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Chiaro, anche io mi ricordo delle 4 pere dal Bayern l'anno scorso. Ma tanto... Non penso ci saranno esperimenti proprio per questa partita, quindi...



per me cmq se non la vincete è un fallimento...cosa ci fai di una Semifinale?


----------



## Mou (20 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me cmq se non la vincete è un fallimento...cosa ci fai di una Semifinale?



La Juve non è in condizione di vincere la Champions quest'anno. Poi i miracoli sportivi possono Sempre accadere, ma...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> La Juve non è in condizione di vincere la Champions quest'anno. Poi i miracoli sportivi possono Sempre accadere, ma...



e allora quali sono i vostri obiettivi? Vincere un altro Scudetto in Italia e prendere schiaffi in Champions?


----------



## Mou (20 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e allora quali sono i vostri obiettivi? Vincere un altro Scudetto in Italia e prendere schiaffi in Champions?



vincere in Italia e andare il più avanti possibile in coppa per intascare soldoni. Io spero segretamente che poi li investano come si deve.


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

La juve perde e vi dico anche il perché 

Con Lippi nel 2003 passa la Juve
Con Capello nel 2005 passa la Juve
Con Ranieri vittoria sia in casa sia fuori

Diciamo che gli spagnoli in linea di massima le hanno sempre prese....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> vincere in Italia e andare il più avanti possibile in coppa per intascare soldoni. Io spero segretamente che poi li investano come si deve.



sempre i stessi obiettivi avete? l'anno scorso pure erano questi...


----------



## Djici (20 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e allora quali sono i vostri obiettivi? Vincere un altro Scudetto in Italia e prendere schiaffi in Champions?



magari li avessimo noi quelli obiettivi...
comunque con bayern, spagnole e psg (senza dimenticare le inglesi) la juve non puo sperare molto.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> magari li avessimo noi quelli obiettivi...
> comunque con bayern, spagnole e psg (senza dimenticare le inglesi) la juve non puo sperare molto.



se non la vincono quest'anno, la vedo dura per i prossimi... a meno che non arrivi un mourinho al posto di conte....


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Intanto se non Hanno Vidal le prendono


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

x2 Conte avrà dato una bella strigliata ai suoi un pareggio lo possono portare a casa, visto che il Real non mi sta impressionando molto ultimamamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se non la vincono quest'anno, la vedo dura per i prossimi... a meno che non arrivi un mourinho al posto di conte....



già...l'anno prossimo di sicuro non avranno uno tra Vidal e Pogba con Pirlo e Buffon finiti


----------



## juventino (20 Ottobre 2013)

Perdiamo al 300%. Non hanno vinto strappato punti a Madrid le squadre di Lippi e Capello, figuriamo noi messi in queste condizioni. La Juve di Ranieri non fa testo perché quello era il peggior Real Madrid della storia.


----------



## Mou (20 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Perdiamo al 300%. Non hanno vinto strappato punti a Madrid le squadre di Lippi e Capello, figuriamo noi messi in queste condizioni. La Juve di Ranieri non fa testo perché quello era il peggior Real Madrid della storia.



Contro quel Real facemmo addirittura 6 punti! 3 gol in 2 partite di Del Piero, l'altro di AMAURI. (0-2,2-1)


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/vidal-rischio-forfait-contro-il-real-vt11829.html


----------



## juventino (21 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Contro quel Real facemmo addirittura 6 punti! 3 gol in 2 partite di Del Piero, l'altro di AMAURI. (0-2,2-1)



Questo rimarca ancora di più quanto stava disastrato il Real.


----------



## Marilson (21 Ottobre 2013)

la partita è aperta a qualsiasi risultato secondo me, paradossalmente la sconfitta di firenze potrebbe essere una marcia in più.
Poi in tutta onestà spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Ottobre 2013)

Per me questa partita è tutt'altro che scontata.
Sono convinto che la Juve farà una grande partita.
Il Real dovrà sudarsi molto la vittoria, IMHO. Non rimarrei sorpreso se finisse in parità.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Ottobre 2013)

intanto novità importantissima, ve la do quasi per certa, i gobbi giocano col 4-3-1-2 con 4 centrali

Buffon
Caceres Barzagli Bonucci Chiellini
Vidal Pirlo Pogba
Marchisio
Tevez Llorente


----------



## Tom! (22 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> intanto novità importantissima, ve la do quasi per certa, i gobbi giocano col 4-3-1-2 con 4 centrali
> 
> Buffon
> Caceres Barzagli Bonucci Chiellini
> ...



Hai qualche fonte oppure l'hai visto da sky?

Comunque è una formazione che non mi dispiace affatto. Se Marchisio dimostrasse di saper giocare in quel ruolo si potrebbe fare. Secondo me sarebbe un modulo particolare, capace di far crossare a pogba e vidal facendoli giocare più sulla fascia e avanzare marchisio per gli inserimenti. Una sorta di 4-4-2


----------



## Mou (22 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Hai qualche fonte oppure l'hai visto da sky?
> 
> Comunque è una formazione che non mi dispiace affatto. Se Marchisio dimostrasse di saper giocare in quel ruolo si potrebbe fare. Secondo me sarebbe un modulo particolare, capace di far crossare a pogba e vidal facendoli giocare più sulla fascia e avanzare marchisio per gli inserimenti. Una sorta di 4-4-2



Non sono d'accordo. Togliere il nostro migliore centrocampista, Vidal, e snaturarlo sulla fascia nella speranza faccia dei cross, per di più in una partita così, mi sembra un suicidio. Pogba è esterno solo in certe perversioni di Conte.

Sul 4-3-1-2: far esordire Caceres contro CR7 è un rischio totale, ma perché no? A 3 dietro sarebbe anche peggio. Se gioca Bale, Chiellini terzino; se non gioca, Asamoah.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Hai qualche fonte oppure l'hai visto da sky?
> 
> Comunque è una formazione che non mi dispiace affatto. Se Marchisio dimostrasse di saper giocare in quel ruolo si potrebbe fare. Secondo me sarebbe un modulo particolare, capace di far crossare a pogba e vidal facendoli giocare più sulla fascia e avanzare marchisio per gli inserimenti. Una sorta di 4-4-2



sky sport 24 non sbaglia mai, ci metto la mano sul fuoco


----------



## Tom! (22 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Togliere il nostro migliore centrocampista, Vidal, e snaturarlo sulla fascia nella speranza faccia dei cross, per di più in una partita così, mi sembra un suicidio. Pogba è esterno solo in certe perversioni di Conte.
> 
> Sul 4-3-1-2: far esordire Caceres contro CR7 è un rischio totale, ma perché no? A 3 dietro sarebbe anche peggio. Se gioca Bale, Chiellini terzino; se non gioca, Asamoah.



Ma il punto è quello, non sarebbe sulla fascia, ma potrebbe avanzare di più sul centro sinistra e crossare cosa che non può fare dal centro. Stessa cosa pogba. L'unico gol di testa di llorente è stato grazie ad un cross di vidal, lui e pogba sono capaci di metterla in mezzo a differenza di asa e litch. Con marchisio che spazia dalla trequarti al centrocampo. 
O almeno è quello che è venuto in mente a me, studente universitario lontanissimo dal mondo del calcio giocato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

La Juve fa il colpaccio.


----------



## Snape (22 Ottobre 2013)

Vittoria sicura per l'onesta compagine di conte.


----------



## Doctore (23 Ottobre 2013)

Il cambio di modulo della juve puo portare a un colpaccio o a un tonfo clamoroso con conseguenze tragiche per tutta la stagione.


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Conte rischia tantissimo con questo cambio di modulo, ma ormai col 3-5-2 non si poteva più andare avanti.


----------



## Mou (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma il punto è quello, non sarebbe sulla fascia, ma potrebbe avanzare di più sul centro sinistra e crossare cosa che non può fare dal centro. Stessa cosa pogba. L'unico gol di testa di llorente è stato grazie ad un cross di vidal, lui e pogba sono capaci di metterla in mezzo a differenza di asa e litch. Con marchisio che spazia dalla trequarti al centrocampo.
> O almeno è quello che è venuto in mente a me, studente universitario lontanissimo dal mondo del calcio giocato



Nessuno di noi è un allenatore di serie A, è chiaro! Ero solo perplesso sul reinventare Vidal e Pogba!,i nostri due migliori nel mezzo, come uomini fascia sfornacross. Una volta a Vidal era chiesto di inserirsi...
Quindi difesa a 4 con Caceres e Chiellini a fare da dighe contro Di Maria e CR7. Purtroppo è l'unico modo per limitare i danni...


----------



## Liuk (23 Ottobre 2013)

I gobbi hanno una occasione unica. Sarà importante per loro il risultato ma a mio avviso ancor di più la prestazione. Possono risorgere o crollare.


----------



## Mou (23 Ottobre 2013)

*ultime notizie*

Potrebbe giocare Ogbonna a sinistra con Chiellini in mezzo al posto di Bonucci.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ogbonna a marcare Di Maria??? Sacrebleu!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Ottobre 2013)

per me oggi prendono una piallata epica ..


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ancelotti ha lanciato verso l'Europa l'Inter di Mourinho vediamo cosa riuscirà a fare con la Juve di Conde


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> per me oggi prendono una piallata epica ..


.


----------



## Snape (23 Ottobre 2013)

2 secco, in gol Tevez, Llorente e Chiellini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> 2 secco, in gol Tevez, Llorente e Chiellini.


Alla Aldo


----------



## Snape (23 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Alla Aldo



Si ma io posso essendo milanista su un forum del milan


----------



## Frikez (23 Ottobre 2013)

Occhio a dare per morta la Juve per una sconfitta arrivata in una maniera abbastanza particolare.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Ottobre 2013)

Real Madrid-Juventus 2-2
(Ronaldo, Di Maria, Tevez, Chiellini)


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2013)

Beh visto il Milan ieri, non sono così convinto che il Real massacrerà la Giuve...inoltre non credo che quest'anno tra italiane e spagnole ci sia lo stesso divario visto gli anni scorsi


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Ottobre 2013)

Il punto debole delle spagnole è la difesa, quindi o le attacchi con continuità oppure linea maginot con contropiede. Il fatto è che la Juve non è in grado di giocare sul contropiede.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Il punto debole delle spagnole è la difesa, quindi o le attacchi con continuità oppure linea maginot con contropiede. Il fatto è che la Juve non è in grado di giocare sul contropiede.



Il Real invece è il contrario...contropiedi micidiali


----------



## folletto (23 Ottobre 2013)

Vince la rube sicuro


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Pare che ci sarà tridente. 4-3-3
Ogbonna e Barzagli al centro.Cacares e Chiello terzini

Vidal Pirlo e Pogba

Tevez- LoLente- Marchisio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pare che ci sarà tridente. 4-3-3
> Ogbonna e Barzagli al centro.Cacares e Chiello terzini
> 
> Vidal Pirlo e Pogba
> ...


????


----------



## Mou (23 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> ????



Alla Boateng


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Alla Boateng



Non ci provo Lippi in Sud Africa a fare una cosa del genere?


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Meno male che non ci sta Bonucci, Conte evidentemente sa che nella difesa a 4 è ancora più scarso di quel che è.


----------



## Mou (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sembra ormai ufficiale Ogbonna a sinistra!


----------



## Mou (23 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ci provo Lippi in Sud Africa a fare una cosa del genere?



Non lo metteva trequartista? Non ricordo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Non lo metteva trequartista? Non ricordo!



Si hai ragione, lo provò sulla trequarti.


----------



## Albijol (23 Ottobre 2013)

Non so se è stato già scritto ma la Rubentus ha perso 6 a 2 contro il Real nella Youth League, proprio come noi!


----------



## Mou (23 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione, lo provò sulla trequarti.



Fallimento totale. Nella Juve non ha fatto tanto meglio in quel ruolo...
Mi ricordo quando Ferrara lo metteva esterno sinistro nel 4-4-2... Pietà.


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ma sto Marianella ha cambiato voce?


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Rotfl asfalta


----------



## Albijol (23 Ottobre 2013)

forte ogbonna


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

Mamma mia il Nasone quanti falli ha già fatto e manco giallo lol


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sto Ogbonna è davvero una sola... meno male che non è venuto da noi


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto Ogbonna è davvero una sola... meno male che non è venuto da noi



già veramente, tutte le volte che ha giocato ha toppato, i granata gli avranno gufato contro lol


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Mamma mia Tevez che giocatore
La Rube dopo il gol sta giocando discretamente


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

pareggio di LLorente ahahahahah il fenomeno


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ma va va, Mortazza


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ancelotti...


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Eh beh, questi la vincono altroché


----------



## Albijol (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ma come schifo gioca il Real?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Casillas un altro finito ormai..Ma come si fa a prendere gol da LoLente


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Casillas un altro finito ormai..Ma come si fa a prendere gol da LoLente



Io lo prenderei al volo


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Godo, Chiellini di *****


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

Gol Ronaldo


----------



## Albijol (23 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Godo, Chiellini di *****



a sto macellaio questi falli mica glieli fischiano in Italia...SUKAAAAA


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> a sto macellaio questi falli mica glieli fischiano in Italia...SUKAAAAA



In Italia avrebbero dato ragione a Chiellini e ammonito Ramos


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Igobboi hanno praticamente preso 5 gol tutti colpa della difesa


----------



## Albijol (23 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In Italia avrebbero dato ragione a Chiellini e ammonito Ramos



.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Ottobre 2013)

In Europa sti rigori vengono fischiati. E protestano anche.


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2013)

Fortuna che c'è Ronaldo


----------



## Gekyn (23 Ottobre 2013)

Massimo Mauro...odioso


----------



## Albijol (23 Ottobre 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> In Europa sti rigori vengono fischiati. E protestano anche.



Ma anche in Italia...se non si tratta della Juve ovviamente.


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Casillas..


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Che fa il Galatasaray??


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che fa il Galatasaray??



1-0 in vantaggio


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Buona partita della Juve per ora.


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 1-0 in vantaggio



Molto bene...molto bene...

Galatasaray 4
Juventus 2


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Si sentono solo i tifosi gobbi


----------



## Mou (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ottima prestazione fin qui, santo 4-4-2


----------



## DR_1 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Peccato per il fabbro


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Ottobre 2013)

Massimo Mauro da licenziamento immediato,davvero inascoltabile.
P.S. L'_ostruzione_ di Re Giorgio,_probabilmente era fallo_


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ce la stiamo giocando e a Madrid non è facile.


----------



## Dexter (23 Ottobre 2013)

La Juve sta giocando bene,sarebbe stato giusto un pareggio. Sto Real gioca male,si regge sulle giocate dei fenomeni che hanno in squadra,mah. Chiellini "miglior difensore centrale mancino del mondo" cit.  Picchia solo,scarparo. Marchisio vale quanto Poli,è un sopravvalutato. Tevez poteva segnare in un paio di occasioni...Conte voto 4 nonostante il buon gioco,formazione da imbecillle.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2013)

Non ditemi che il Gigante Buono ha procurato un rigore perché è impossibile. Lui è correttissimo.


----------



## Mou (23 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La Juve sta giocando bene,sarebbe stato giusto un pareggio. Sto Real gioca male,si regge sulle giocate dei fenomeni che hanno in squadra,mah. Chiellini "miglior difensore centrale mancino del mondo" cit.  Picchia solo,scarparo. Marchisio vale quanto Poli,è un sopravvalutato. Tevez poteva segnare in un paio di occasioni...Conte voto 4 nonostante il buon gioco,formazione da imbecillle.



???
Ha messo in campo la miglior formazione della stagione.


----------



## Dexter (23 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> ???
> Ha messo in campo la miglior formazione della stagione.



Caceres e Ogbonna non ci stanno capendo niente,per non parlare di Marchisio esterno semi-alto. Robe alla Allegri le chiamo io. Col classico 3-5-2 stavate vincendo,nonostante sia un modulo ridicolo.


----------



## Dexter (23 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non ditemi che il Gigante Buono ha procurato un rigore perché è impossibile. Lui è correttissimo.


Ha placcato Sergio Ramos in area su un cross da punizione   Giallo e rigore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2013)

lol ho azzeccato la doppietta di Ronaldo
della Juve salvo solo Tevez e Barzagli
del Real Ronaldo, Di Maria, Ramos, Marcelo e Illaramendi


----------



## Canonista (23 Ottobre 2013)

Non è stato Chiellini a fare fallo, era una chiara simulazione.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Ottobre 2013)

La Juve sta giocando molto bene, non merita di stare sotto. 

Sinceramente però io non avrei cambiato modulo. Ogbonna secondo me è inadeguato a certi livelli, mentre Caceres mi sta piacendo molto. Io avrei tenuto il 3-5-2, avrebbero avuto ugualmente molta copertuna e più possibilità di andare in contropiede con Tevez


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

Rosso per chiellini ahahhaahhahaahhahahahah godooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Chiellini..


----------



## Nivre (23 Ottobre 2013)

Che goduria fin’ora! Vamos blancos


Ciao Chiello


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2013)

Come rosso per Chiellini!?

No ma non è possibile.

Sicuramente è un complotto.


----------



## Albijol (23 Ottobre 2013)

godoooooooo chiello meldaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

Conte ahaha sicurmente è un goblotto anti juve haahhaah


----------



## Butcher (23 Ottobre 2013)

C'è qualcosa di sbagliato stasera, è evidente. La UEFA non conosce la bontà di Giorgione.


----------



## Canonista (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ma tu vedi se Chiellini deve pagare per delle cose che fanno altri! [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION]


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Ottobre 2013)

Chiellini è abituato ad alzare gomiti e fare maialate e scorrettezze in continuazione, im Italia non gl idice mai niente nessuno.

Queste sono le coseguenze, godo.


----------



## Dexter (23 Ottobre 2013)

"Grande considerazione in Europa" cit...Sisi,Chiellini lo cercano tutti i top club...


----------



## Canonista (23 Ottobre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chiellini è abituato ad alzare gomiti e fare maialate e scorrettezze in continuazione, im Italia non gl idice mai niente nessuno.
> 
> Queste sono le coseguenze, godo.



Guarda che Chiellini è uno sportivo eh, lui non fa queste cose, miscredente!


----------



## Albijol (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ogbonna uno Zaccardo abbronzato


----------



## Jaqen (23 Ottobre 2013)

Godo, alza i gomiti, mona


----------



## Albijol (23 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Guarda che Chiellini è uno sportivo eh, lui non fa queste cose, miscredente!



"Questo non è calcio" (cit. del gigante buono )


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Modric lo prenderei al volo


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Standing ovation per Pirlo, LOL


----------



## Dexter (23 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Modric lo prenderei al volo



Io prenderei pure un qualunque riserva della loro panchina


----------



## Canonista (23 Ottobre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Questo non è calcio" (cit. del gigante buono )



Aka Squiddi Tentacolo


----------



## Dexter (23 Ottobre 2013)

Grande Conte che butta fuori Pirlo  ahahahah ma cos'ha in testa


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

Benzema haahha che se magnato


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Robinho 2.0


----------



## Dexter (23 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque Benzema poverino sempre fischiato


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Io prenderei pure un qualunque riserva della loro panchina



E' difficile trovare giocatori più forti di quelli che abbiamo "cit


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ma cosa chiede il rigore? HAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

ahahahahahhahahahah Vidal che chiede il rigore oddio ahahahahhahahahahahah Rigore per la juve è colpa della zolla del Bernabeu aaahahahahhaha sto morendo


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma cosa chiede il rigore? HAHAHAHHAHA



sto morendo dal ridere oddio aahahhaha


----------



## Frikez (23 Ottobre 2013)

Che cadavere Benzema, metti Morata


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Ottobre 2013)

ma si è calciato le gambe e chiede rigore?


----------



## Gekyn (23 Ottobre 2013)

Vidal la talpa!! Hahaha


----------



## Dexter (23 Ottobre 2013)

voglio la gif di Vidal che inciampa e poi chiede rigore


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Ottobre 2013)

Forse in Italia glieli possono dare questi rigori


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ogbonna scarsssimo


----------



## Canonista (23 Ottobre 2013)

Se mi date un video giffo alla grande


----------



## Dexter (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ogbonna scarsssimo


Terzino sinistro  E' un centrale,colpa di Conte...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

Segna Giovinco sicuro.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Onestamente la Rube non ha giocato male fino all'espulsione... ha giocato molto meglio del real... ma se pareggi contro galacoso e copenaghen... non puoi rammaricarti per una sconfitta così


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Terzino sinistro  E' un centrale,colpa di Conte...



Non lo giudico per oggi ma per tutte le partite fatte fino ad ora con la rube e nazionale


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

ahahahahahha Conte ueeee ueeeeeee


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

ahaahh


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Si però il Real sbaglia davanti al portiere, ma chiudetela cribbio...


----------



## Gekyn (23 Ottobre 2013)

Il real è una cosa oscena...senza capo ne coda


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2013)

il Real ora dovrebbe fargliene 3 cacchio...con un uomo in più e con 3 giocatori come Ronaldo, Di Maria e Bale


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Il real è una cosa oscena...senza capo ne coda



Quoto.

Ma le punizioni perché le tira Giovinco? Hanno Tevez boh


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Fossi Galliani partirei per Madrid con una valigiona da 50 milioni per portare Marcelo e Modric a Milano


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

Il Real sta facendo di tutto per farli pareggiare,sono osceni.


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;314524 ha scritto:


> Il Real sta facendo di tutto per farli pareggiare,sono osceni.



A Torino Ancelotti non vince


----------



## Gekyn (23 Ottobre 2013)

La giuve merita il pareggio


----------



## BB7 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Real come si è visto è tutt'altro che imbattibile. 

Rosso di Chiellini ingiusto ma c'era la doppia ammonizione su Vidal. Ogbonna non lo prenderei neanche se me lo regalassero


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2013)

Risultato finale:

Real Madrid Juve: 2-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Ottobre 2013)

La Juve avrebbe meritato il pareggio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2013)

mamma mia il Real...a torino perdono


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Europa League.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Mah...credo che in 11 vs 11 avrebbero pareggiato...
Ora la Rube deve vincere tutte le partite rimanenti... quando butti 4 punti al gala e copenaghen...


----------



## Canonista (23 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Mah...credo che in 11 vs 11 avrebbero pareggiato...
Ora la Rube deve vincere tutte le partite rimanenti... quando butti 4 punti al gala e copenaghen...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

Finita, il viso di Conte ma come non esulta come al solito? ora va a piangere dall'arbitro è tutto un gomblotto ueee uee, partita lasciata aperta solo grazie al Real Madrid che ha fatto una partita oscena


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Ottobre 2013)

Partita bruttina nel secondo tempo, nonostante l'espulsione avrebbe dovuto aprire la partita.

Sono d'accordo con quello che ha detto Aldo Serena nel finale: la Juve è una squadra ed ha una sua identità, il Real ancora no ma ha tantissimi campioni che possono risolvere le partite.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Real come si è visto è tutt'altro che imbattibile.
> 
> Rosso di Chiellini ingiusto ma c'era la doppia ammonizione su Vidal. Ogbonna non lo prenderei neanche se me lo regalassero



vero ma andava comunque espulso, nel primo tempo ha fatto falli da gialli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


>



Eroe.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


>



Corro a piantare due patate


----------



## Aragorn (23 Ottobre 2013)

Una grande Juve che gioca meglio e viene penalizzata fortemente dall'arbitraggio, tutto ciò rende la lora sconfitta ancora più goduriosa


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A Torino Ancelotti non vince



sicuro.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Il Real ha moltissimi campioni, ma non è quadrata, senza equilibrio tra i reparti, brutta squadra. La Juve può portarla betterli a Torino.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Partita bruttina nel secondo tempo, nonostante l'espulsione avrebbe dovuto aprire la partita.
> 
> Sono d'accordo con quello che ha detto Aldo Serena nel finale: la Juve è una squadra ed ha una sua identità, il Real ancora no ma ha tantissimi campioni che possono risolvere le partite.



Manca Xabi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Ottobre 2013)

La juve sta proprio messa male nel girone ora


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque l'espulsione ingiusta a Chiellini ha rovinato la partita, meno male che è successo agli Juventini, perchè se fosse successo a noi, avrei augurato il peggio a Cristiano Ronaldo. La cosa certa è che a Torino di sicuro il Real non vince, la Juve prima dell'espulsione (ma anche dopo, solo che non i bianconeri per difendersi non hanno più attaccato) non ha dimostrato un' inferiorità così netta contro questo Real.


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2013)

La cosa che mi fa più rabbia è che sarebbe bastato giocare così per battere danesi e turchi, ma niente adesso ci tocca l'Europa League.



BB7 ha scritto:


> Real come si è visto è tutt'altro che imbattibile.
> 
> Rosso di Chiellini ingiusto ma c'era la doppia ammonizione su Vidal. Ogbonna non lo prenderei neanche se me lo regalassero



Ogbonna veramente è stato uno dei migliori.


----------



## BB7 (23 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ogbonna veramente è stato uno dei migliori.



Se quello è Ogbonna in versione MVP allora riquoto la mia affermazione xD

Cmq tempo fa dissi che Caceres vale come tutti i nostri terzini messi insieme ma venni deriso, invece è stato il migliore della Rube.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa più rabbia è che sarebbe bastato giocare così per battere danesi e turchi, ma niente adesso ci tocca l'Europa League.


Semplicemente perchè la Juve non ha saputo misurare le partite, dando il massimo solo questa sera, sottovalutando (di brutto) Copenhagen e Galatasaray. Un pò come l'anno scorso, ma lì la Juve seppe reagire. Ora o batte il real al ritorno (cosa più che fattibile se il Real giocherà come stasera) oppure quasi di sicuro non andranno oltre la fase a gironi.


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Se vinciamo a Torino abbiamo ancora un minimo di possibilità, ma onestamente non credo riusciremo a fare più di un pari.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2013)

se pareggia a Torino e il Galatasaray vince si fa difficilissima


----------



## Sesfips (23 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Europa League.



Ma quale Europa League. L'Inter nel 2010 stava per uscire ai gironi e poi si sa com'è finita.
La Juve gioca bene, stasera non meritava di perdere.


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se pareggia a Torino e il Galatasaray vince si fa difficilissima



Cosa praticamente certa. Sarà Europa League, mi ci scommetterei la casa.


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Se quello è Ogbonna in versione MVP allora riquoto la mia affermazione xD
> 
> Cmq tempo fa dissi che Caceres vale come tutti i nostri terzini messi insieme ma venni deriso, invece è stato il migliore della Rube.


Cáceres è fortissimo, altroché, sarebbe titolare in qualsiasi squadra di serie A, e i gobbi ce l'hanno come riserva. Lichtsteiner però per me resta più forte, di poco, ma migliore


----------



## Tobi (23 Ottobre 2013)

Qui state sottovalutando 1 cosa. Con chiellini in campo la juve ne prendeva altri 2 la sua uscita è stata una manna . Mamma che scarso


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cosa praticamente certa. Sarà Europa League, mi ci scommetterei la casa.



Ma l'hai visto il real stasera si? Con la bolgia che ci sarà allo Juventus Stadium poi...


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo a Torino abbiamo ancora un minimo di possibilità, ma onestamente non credo riusciremo a fare più di un pari.



Non credo. Imho, per passare vi basta vincere le ultime due


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Ma quale Europa League. L'Inter nel 2010 stava per uscire ai gironi e poi si sa com'è finita.
> La Juve gioca bene, stasera non meritava di perdere.



L'Inter aveva una situazione più facile e fu comunque aiutata dalla fortuna (a Kiev vinse in un modo estremamente rocambolesco).
La Juve purtroppo ha deciso di mettersi a giocare troppo tardi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cosa praticamente certa. Sarà Europa League, mi ci scommetterei la casa.



lo sai pure te che quando volete giocate tutti con entusiasmo e potete battere chiunque anche se siete scarsi rispetto a Real e Bayern...bisogna vedere se siete in giornata...farete la partita della stagione


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ora dipenderà tutto dal Galatasaray, perchè puoi vincerle anche tutte ma se il galatasaray fa lo stesso non cambia nulla, pero io credo che la Juventus c'è la puo fare, ormai il Real è qualificato quindi secondo me si gioca la qualificazione li, la juve a torino con loro e il galatasaray in casa


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2013)

Grande partita della Juve, dopo l'espulsione assurda Chiellini facevo il tifo per loro quasi come fosse una partita del Milan. Cristina ha degli atteggiamenti imbarazzanti, facesse Mario una scenata del genere gli USA invaderebbero l'Italia.

Benzema ha una paura folle di giocatore, lo stanno ammazzando. Ma Carletto sa far rinascere i grandi attaccanti.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma l'hai visto il real stasera si? Con la bolgia che ci sarà allo Juventus Stadium poi...



Possono passare anche se perdono in casa con il Real, eh. La partita decisiva è quella con il Galatasaray


----------



## pipporo (23 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## BB7 (23 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lichtsteiner però per me resta più forte, di poco, ma migliore



Anche io preferisco Licht, è più stabile in fase difensiva e più costante nelle prestazioni però in fase offensiva l'argentino ha qualcosa in più


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Ottobre 2013)

sto real prende una bella batosta sabato


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Ottobre 2013)

pipporo ha scritto:


>


Non si può mettere la parte in cui lo inquadrano mentre chiede il rigore all'arbitro di porta?


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Anche io preferisco Licht, è più stabile in fase difensiva e più costante nelle prestazioni però in fase offensiva l'argentino ha qualcosa in più



Licht resta il miglior terzino della A..

ah no è constant


----------



## Sesfips (23 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'Inter aveva una situazione più facile e fu comunque aiutata dalla fortuna (a Kiev vinse in un modo estremamente rocambolesco).
> La Juve purtroppo ha deciso di mettersi a giocare troppo tardi.



Non è quello il punto.
Finché la classifica non vi condanna, è inutile dire Europa League, quando poi in casa la Juve può vincere con chiunque


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'Inter aveva una situazione più facile e fu comunque aiutata dalla fortuna (a Kiev vinse in un modo estremamente rocambolesco).
> La Juve purtroppo ha deciso di mettersi a giocare troppo tardi.



Ti voglio dire una cosa. 
Se doveste passare il turno così da questa situazione che sembra ormai decisa, se dovete espugnare l'Istambul. Beh ti dico che andrete lontano in CL.. 
Normalmente quando una squadra è data per fuori ai giorni poi all'ultimo passa così..poi fa sempre bene.

ps. Non è detto che il galacoso vinca a Copenaghen.. ci scappa il pareggio. La squadra danese gioca sempre bene in casa non ha mai perso in casa nei gironi....si esaltano tutti in casa..


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

ehh ma se favoriscono lo juve "può capitare" se invece vanno a sfavore conte si arrabbia ok conte ok


----------



## BB7 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Non capisco questo pessimismo degli Juventini. A parte che pure perdendo nuovamente contro il Real basterebbe vincere le altre 2 per passare (salvo imprese del Galata) però vedendo la partita di stasera è tutt'altro che scontato il risultato a Torino anzi...


----------



## O Animal (23 Ottobre 2013)

Caressa stasera è ubriaco di juventinità...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

A premium dicono che c'era il rigore su Vidal ahahahah ma dove ma dai


----------



## folletto (23 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non si può mettere la parte in cui lo inquadrano mentre chiede il rigore all'arbitro di porta?



Carezza ha detto che è rigore


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Ottobre 2013)

Per Pogba non c'era manco il rigore per il Real LOL


----------



## Aragorn (23 Ottobre 2013)

Rigore netto, è stato l'uomo invisibile a falciare a Vidal


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Per Pogba non c'era manco il rigore per il Real LOL



già


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Ottobre 2013)

E' arrivato Parrucchino a Premium


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ti voglio dire una cosa.
> Se doveste passare il turno così da questa situazione che sembra ormai decisa, se dovete espugnare l'Istambul. Beh ti dico che andrete lontano in CL..
> Normalmente quando una squadra è data per fuori ai giorni poi all'ultimo passa così..poi fa sempre bene.
> 
> ps. Non è detto che il galacoso vinca a Copenaghen.. ci scappa il pareggio. La squadra danese gioca sempre bene in casa non ha mai perso in casa nei gironi....si esaltano tutti in casa..



Può darsi, ma la situazione resta comunque compromessa ormai. L'Europa League poi sarebbe un vero disastro perché a quel punto le pressioni sarebbero maggiori vista anche la finale che si svolge a Torino e di conseguenza rischieremo di buttarci troppe energie.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Può darsi, ma la situazione resta comunque compromessa ormai. L'Europa League poi sarebbe un vero disastro perché a quel punto le pressioni sarebbero maggiori vista anche la finale che si svolge a Torino e di conseguenza rischieremo di buttarci troppe energie.



Lo scudetto lo avete vinto l'anno scorso dai per due anni di fila, vincere El in casa non è male eh!Poi avete la possibile di vincere la supercoppa l'anno dopo sono sempre trofei continentali..

In caso di El mi concentreri su quella che dovreste vincere in carrozza.. poi finale in casa..
(Certo dal punto di vista economico sarebbe devastante El non da niente)

Mah io sono sicuro che passerete il girone.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Ottobre 2013)

Anche per Pistacchio c'è rigore


----------



## peppe75 (23 Ottobre 2013)

il real però mi ha deluso...doveva ASFALTARLIIIIIII......speriamo che Carletto la mette meglio in campo a torino..fuck fuck ...parrucchinooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aragorn (23 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Può darsi, ma la situazione resta comunque compromessa ormai. L'Europa League poi sarebbe un vero disastro perché a quel punto le pressioni sarebbero maggiori vista anche la finale che si svolge a Torino e di conseguenza rischieremo di buttarci troppe energie.



Sei peggio di Aldo 
Dovete vincere a Torino contro Real e Copenaghen e pareggiare a Istanbul, nulla di impossibile. A patto ovviamente che il Galatasaray non vada a vincere al Bernabeu (ma mi sembra veramente molto difficile).


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Può darsi, ma la situazione resta comunque compromessa ormai. L'Europa League poi sarebbe un vero disastro perché a quel punto le pressioni sarebbero maggiori vista anche la finale che si svolge a Torino e di conseguenza rischieremo di buttarci troppe energie.



Se vincete in Turchia passate, dai...


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo scudetto lo avete vinto l'anno scorso dai per due anni di fila, vincere El in casa non è male eh!Poi avete la possibile di vincere la supercoppa l'anno dopo sono sempre trofei continentali..
> 
> In caso di El mi concentreri su quella che dovreste vincere in carrozza.. poi finale in casa..
> (Certo dal punto di vista economico sarebbe devastante El non da niente)
> ...



Se andiamo avanti in Europa League rischiamo di non arrivare in Champions.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Massimo Mauro ruba lo stipendio più di Stella Bruno in F1, una cosa davvero oscena...

La Juve comunque passa anche se pareggia al ritorno, ma se perde secondo me è fuori perché una delle specialità di mister Ancelotti è di concedere punti a cani e porci una volta ottenuta la qualificazione...


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Sei peggio di Aldo
> Dovete vincere a Torino contro Real e Copenaghen e pareggiare a Istanbul, nulla di impossibile. A patto ovviamente che il Galatasaray non vada a vincere al Bernabeu (ma mi sembra veramente molto difficile).



È proprio quella la mia paura! Questo Real è una squadra di fighette e non sprecherà energie coi turchi in casa avendo già in mano qualificazione e primato nel girone. Mancini poi non è uno sprovveduto e potrebbe tranquillamente fare il colpo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Massimo Mauro ruba lo stipendio più di Stella Bruno in F1, una cosa davvero oscena...
> 
> La Juve comunque passa anche se pareggia al ritorno, ma se perde secondo me è fuori perché una delle specialità di mister Ancelotti è di concedere punti a cani e porci una volta ottenuta la qualificazione...



Nel 2002-2003 abbiamo fatto 36 punti su 36


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque sti fenomeni del real si sono molto involuti escluso cr7... e la colpa sarà sicuramente del mortazza... benzema è scarsissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Nel 2002-2003 abbiamo fatto 36 punti su 36



ma cosa vai dicendo dai che li conosco a memoria i risultati di quelle partite...


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque sti fenomeni del real si sono molto involuti escluso cr7... e la colpa sarà sicuramente del mortazza... benzema è scarsissimo



Se oggi ci fosse stato il Bayern al posto della Juve avrebbero preso un'imbarcata. Benzina ha sbagliato un gol che mancò Robinho sbaglierebbe.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Ottobre 2013)

Al ritorno mi gioco l'handicap della Juve.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma cosa vai dicendo dai che li conosco a memoria i risultati di quelle partite...


Ricordavo male LOL


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ricordavo male LOL



eh già abbiamo fatto 12 punti su 12 sia nel primo girone che nel secondo girone e poi 0 su 6 in entrambi i casi una volta sicuri del primo posto, regalando 3 punti a Lens, Depor, Real e BVB

nel 2003-2004 all'ultima giornata del girone abbiamo lasciato 3 punti al Celta Vigo

nel 2004-2005 all'ultima 0-0 tranquillo col Celtic

nel 2005-2006 ci giocavamo il passaggio del turno contro lo Schalke e abbiamo vinto

nel 2006-2007 abbiamo perso di nuovo le ultime due contro Aek e Lilla

nel 2007-2008 unico caso in cui da già qualificati abbiamo vinto 1-0 col Celtic con Inzaghi che fece il record di gol in competizioni Uefa


----------



## O Animal (23 Ottobre 2013)

pipporo ha scritto:


>



Qualcuno bravo con il computer dovrebbe aggiungere qualcosa a questa gif, potrei morire dal ridere come con queste:


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Benzema ha una paura folle di giocatore, lo stanno ammazzando. Ma Carletto sa far rinascere i grandi attaccanti.



A tratti ricorda il povero incompreso Matri 

Benzema potrebbe veramente fare grandi cose, ha tutto, deve scappare dal Real


----------



## Tom! (23 Ottobre 2013)

Arbitraggio pazzesco.
Paradossalmente l'episodio che più mi ha fatto incacchiare è il fallo di Marcelo su Pogba al limite dell'area non concesso, giallo sacrosanto e invece lascia giocare. Per me aveva bevuto.
Il rigore non è fiscale, di più. Per non parlare della comica espulsione, Cristina si butta a terra e meriterebbe un giallo per l'indecente simulazione.

Sul tiro di vidal che zappa la terra c'è un contatto subito prima del tiro che lo sbilancia, se si fosse buttato sarebbe stato molto più netto, ma ormai aveva già caricato il tiro. Molto difficile da vedere questo.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Il rigore c'è, l'espulsione è ridicola, cioè il fallo c'è, ma non puoi rovinare la gara in quella maniera espellendo Chiellini gratuitamente.


----------



## Tom! (23 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il rigore c'è, l'espulsione è ridicola, cioè il fallo c'è, ma non puoi rovinare la gara in quella maniera espellendo Chiellini gratuitamente.



Per me se c'è il rigore e il fallo su Ronaldo allora bisogna rivedere le regole del calcio. In pratica non ci si può nemmeno sfiorare.
Sarà che qui in italia non attuiamo l'arbitraggio "europeo" però per me un rigore del genere è un regalo e lo dicono pure i tifosi spagnoli (non i madrinisti ovviamente).
L'arbitro si è fatto influenzare dallo stadio arbitrando palesemente a favore del real, mancano un bel po' di cartellini gialli quando a noi invece ci ha riempito per bene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Il rigore non è fiscale, di più.



Probabilmente fallo di ostruzione 



Tom! ha scritto:


> Sul tiro di vidal che zappa la terra c'è un contatto subito prima del tiro che lo sbilancia, se si fosse buttato sarebbe stato molto più netto, ma ormai aveva già caricato il tiro. *Molto difficile da vedere* questo.



"Molto difficile da vedere",quindi c'era?


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Per me se il rigore c'è e stessa cosa il fallo su Ronaldo allora bisogna rivedere le regole del calcio. In pratica non ci si può nemmeno sfiorare.
> Sarà che qui in italia non attuiamo l'arbitraggio "europeo" però per me un rigore del genere è un regalo e lo dicono pure i tifosi spagnoli (non i madrinisti ovviamente).



Non è questione di sfiorare. Praticamente Chiellini affossa senza motivo Ramos, non so cosa poi volesse fare. E' talmente evidente che sembra fantozziana la cosa. Quello su Ronaldo era fallo, stop, senza giallo o rosso.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Arbitraggio pazzesco.
> Paradossalmente l'episodio che più mi ha fatto incacchiare è il fallo di Marcelo su Pogba al limite dell'area non concesso, giallo sacrosanto e invece lascia giocare. Per me aveva bevuto.
> Il rigore non è fiscale, di più. Per non parlare della comica espulsione, Cristina si butta a terra e meriterebbe un giallo per l'indecente simulazione.
> 
> Sul tiro di vidal che zappa la terra c'è un contatto subito prima del tiro che lo sbilancia, se si fosse buttato sarebbe stato molto più netto, ma ormai aveva già caricato il tiro. Molto difficile da vedere questo.


Mi sa che hai bevuto tu


----------



## Hellscream (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Per me se c'è il rigore e il fallo su Ronaldo allora bisogna rivedere le regole del calcio. In pratica non ci si può nemmeno sfiorare.
> Sarà che qui in italia non attuiamo l'arbitraggio "europeo" però per me un rigore del genere è un regalo e lo dicono pure i tifosi spagnoli (non i madrinisti ovviamente).
> L'arbitro si è fatto influenzare dallo stadio arbitrando palesemente a favore del real, mancano un bel po' di cartellini gialli quando a noi invece ci ha riempito per bene.



“Stiamo cercando di parlare pochissimo delle decisioni arbitrali. Oggi c’è ne è stata una a nostro favore. Ne prendiamo atto, un domani può capitare al contrario. [...] E’ logico che se iniziate a pompare le situazioni allora dico che i primi a sbagliare sono i media: cerchiamo di parlare di calcio. Non bisogna enfatizzare gli errori solo pro Juve e non quelli nei confronti di altre squadre. Se dovesse capitare a noi rincuoreremo anche noi l’arbitro se ha sbagliato"

Antonio Conte, 25 Settembre 2013.


----------



## Liuk (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Per me se c'è il rigore e il fallo su Ronaldo allora bisogna rivedere le regole del calcio. In pratica non ci si può nemmeno sfiorare.
> Sarà che qui in italia non attuiamo l'arbitraggio "europeo" però per me un rigore del genere è un regalo e lo dicono pure i tifosi spagnoli (non i madrinisti ovviamente).
> L'arbitro si è fatto influenzare dallo stadio arbitrando palesemente a favore del real, mancano un bel po' di cartellini gialli quando a noi invece ci ha riempito per bene.



Il rigore c'è. Il rosso no. In ogni caso Chiellini è il solito asino che gioca più con le mani che con i piedi.

Comunque mancano ancora 3 partite del girone, vedrai che alla fine gli errori arbitrali si compensano.



Hellscream ha scritto:


> “Stiamo cercando di parlare pochissimo delle decisioni arbitrali. Oggi c’è ne è stata una a nostro favore. Ne prendiamo atto, un domani può capitare al contrario. [...] E’ logico che se iniziate a pompare le situazioni allora dico che i primi a sbagliare sono i media: cerchiamo di parlare di calcio. Non bisogna enfatizzare gli errori solo pro Juve e non quelli nei confronti di altre squadre. Se dovesse capitare a noi rincuoreremo anche noi l’arbitro se ha sbagliato"
> 
> Antonio Conte, 25 Settembre 2013.



.


----------



## Tom! (23 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> "Molto difficile da vedere",quindi c'era?



Su sky hanno detto che visto il contatto era netto, il problema stava a vederlo. Tanto per capire, che gusto ci trovi a provocare? Così, per cercare di comprendere quale meccanismo si aziona nella tua testa. Per distruggere le discussioni? Boh.
[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] Per me chiellini sbaglia ad appoggiarsi (perché siamo in europa) ma c'è anche Ramos che cerca il rigore (e lo trova). La palla era alta, il "fallo" avviene mentre buffon ha praticamente la palla tra le mani. Insomma, vai da Chiellini minaccialo per bene e fagli capire che il prossimo è rigore, ma non può fare così il fiscale! O almeno non farlo se Ramos non sarebbe mai potuto arrivare sul pallone.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

@Tom il fallo c'è. Pollo, caprone, ingenuo Chiellini a trattenere Ramos senza motivo. E' talmente evidente la trattenuta che il guardalinee non può far a meno di richiamare l'attenzione dell'arbitro. Tutti hanno detto che il penalty ci fosse.


----------



## Tom! (23 Ottobre 2013)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> “Stiamo cercando di parlare pochissimo delle decisioni arbitrali. Oggi c’è ne è stata una a nostro favore. Ne prendiamo atto, un domani può capitare al contrario. [...] E’ logico che se iniziate a pompare le situazioni allora dico che i primi a sbagliare sono i media: cerchiamo di parlare di calcio. Non bisogna enfatizzare gli errori solo pro Juve e non quelli nei confronti di altre squadre. Se dovesse capitare a noi rincuoreremo anche noi l’arbitro se ha sbagliato"
> 
> Antonio Conte, 25 Settembre 2013.



Quindi? E' una citazione a random? Conte ha detto 2 parole contate sugli episodi, due. Io invece, se permetti, parlo di quello che mi pare.

 [MENTION=185]Liuk[/MENTION] non penso si compensano in 3 partite (potrebbe accadere), nell'arco di un campionato invece certamente. Poi ovviamente ci sono i casi particolari dove si ricevono così tanti rigori inesistenti a favore in anni e anni che è praticamente impossibile compensare.

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] Ho sentito molti parlare di rigore generoso/dubbio, perché questo è. Pazienza, paradossalmente mi ha fatto meno ********* questo che il resto (espulsione di chiellini, una marea di falli e gialli mancanti a favore della juve).


Tornando alla partita..meritavamo il pareggio, dispiace. La prestazione c'è stata e spero che venga accantonato il 3-5-2 al più presto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> *Su sky hanno detto* che visto il contatto era netto, il problema stava a vederlo.



Quindi? Parlano di una squadra italiana su una TV italiana....



Tom! ha scritto:


> Tanto per capire, che gusto ci trovi a provocare? Così, per cercare di comprendere quale meccanismo si aziona nella tua testa. Per distruggere le discussioni? Boh.



Ho provato un sacco di volte a discutere seriamente,ma è stato tutto inutile,quindi tanto vale farsi due risate.
Se ti infastidisce,però,la smetto


----------



## Tom! (23 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quindi? Parlano di una squadra italiana su una TV italiana....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io ho provato tante volte a ragionare con gente che invece preferisce trolleggiare scatenata, non per questo provoco. Sarebbe bello poter semplicemente "discutere".


----------



## Liuk (24 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Poi ovviamente ci sono i casi particolari dove si ricevono così tanti rigori inesistenti a favore in anni e anni che è praticamente impossibile compensare.



Hai ragione, ma quello era il passato. Ormai Moggi non fa più parte del mondo del calcio. Al giorno d'oggi gli errori si compensano. Sempre.


----------



## prebozzio (24 Ottobre 2013)

Sono d'accordo sul fallo su Pogba, poteva essere una grande occasione dal limite dell'area. E l'arbitro era a un metro.


----------



## Tom! (24 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma quello era il passato. Ormai Moggi non fa più parte del mondo del calcio. Al giorno d'oggi gli errori si compensano. Sempre.



Complimenti per stare cercando di distruggere anche questa discussione. Ora se hai finito e hai dato un senso alla tua giornata si può continuare a parlare in modo civile della partita. 
GRAZIE.


----------



## Tom! (24 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo sul fallo su Pogba, poteva essere una grande occasione dal limite dell'area. E l'arbitro era a un metro.



Per me quello è stato un episodio totalmente inconcepibile e ho pensato che ci stesse prendendo tutti per il ****.


----------



## Liuk (24 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Complimenti per stare cercando di distruggere anche questa discussione. Ora se hai finito e hai dato un senso alla tua giornata si può continuare a parlare in modo civile della partita.
> GRAZIE.



Infatti mi pare di aver detto che il rigore c'era e il rosso non c'era.

Non mi sembra di aver detto cavolate, o almeno non grosse quanto _l'ostruzione di Chiellini_.


----------



## O Animal (24 Ottobre 2013)

Dai dai amici juventini... capisco il sangue alla testa ma tra 10 anni rivedendo questa partita vi accorgerete che il rigore era netto e che l'espulsione ci poteva stare per fallo di ostruzione su chiara occasione da gol. Il rigore su Vidal è una barzelletta, ha sbagliato il tiro solamente perché il piede sinistro è sprofondato nel terreno del Bernabeu.

E non ascoltate Caressa che è juventino più di voi.


----------



## Tom! (24 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Infatti mi pare di aver detto che il rigore c'era e il rosso non c'era.
> 
> Non mi sembra di aver detto cavolate, o almeno non grosse quanto _l'ostruzione di Chiellini_.



Ok, parliamo del pugno in faccia di chiellini ad armero, stranamente non sanzionato dalla prova tv, né tantomeno valutato, chissà perché, strano! Un pugno in faccia, anzi una gomitata scorretta, antisportiva, lesiva, insomma roba per la quale mexes/balotelli/ibra&co. prendono squalifiche post-match, invece chiellini fu immune. Pazzesco. Un caso molto particolare! Ah se ci fossero i tifosi a fare la prova tv.. 

Ora penso che gli altri utenti siano proprio contenti. Ci sono persone che si comportano meno da bimbi liuk e se ne sbattono del flame da 4 soldi. Non sto qui a fare il moderatore ma il tuo si chiama flood (e anche flame).


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Il fallo di Chiellini c'è ed è sanzionabile col penalty. Il rosso è pura fantasia, inventato di sana pianta. Poteva starci un doppio giallo a Vidal, come alcuni dei madrileni (Modric e altri) meritavano la sanzione. Stop.


----------



## Liuk (24 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ok, parliamo del pugno in faccia di chiellini ad armero, stranamente non sanzionato dalla prova tv, né tantomeno valutato, chissà perché, strano! Un pugno in faccia, anzi una gomitata scorretta, antisportiva, lesiva, insomma roba per la quale mexes/balotelli/ibra&co. prendono squalifiche post-match, invece chiellini fu immune. Pazzesco. Un caso molto particolare! Ah se ci fossero i tifosi a fare la prova tv..
> 
> Ora penso che gli altri utenti siano proprio contenti. Ci sono persone che si comportano meno da bimbi liuk e se ne sbattono del flame da 4 soldi. Non sto qui a fare il moderatore ma il tuo si chiama flood (e anche flame).



Quando per mesi gli utenti di questo forum hanno provato a ragionare in maniera sensata con te, mentre non facevi altro che provocare e trollare, non mi sembravi così attento all'etichetta.
Mi dispiace vedere che ti indispettisci e ti offendi in questo modo solo perché sei diventato la barzelletta/mascotte del foro e vieni ripagato con la tua stessa moneta.

Comunque ora la smetto


----------



## Gollume (24 Ottobre 2013)

Al di la del risultato, che male il Real.
A Barcellona perderà male.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Ottobre 2013)

La Juve ha fatto una grande partita, esattamente come mi aspettavo.
Un 1-1 o un 2-2 sarebbe stato il risultato più giusto, IMHO.
Il rigore per il Real è sacrosanto. Grottesca la simulazione di Vidal. Non capisco come si possa dire che c'è un contatto. Fossi stato al posto dell'arbitro, l'avrei ammonito. L'espulsione di Chiellini è inesistente. Pirlo è stato giustamente sostituito, continuava a perdere palloni su palloni. Su Pogba ormai non mi esprimo più. Rimango sempre più sorpreso dall'involuzione assoluta di Marchisio.
Rimango convinto che alla fine la Juve passerà il turno.


----------



## Mou (24 Ottobre 2013)

Rigore netto. Espulsione inventata. Il resto è solo dispiacere per una partita che poteva girare a nostro favore. Vediamo a Torino...


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Rigore netto. Espulsione inventata. Il resto è solo dispiacere per una partita che poteva girare a nostro favore. Vediamo a Torino...


 [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] Anche gli altri gobbi la pensano come noi.


----------



## Snape (24 Ottobre 2013)

In europa, cari criminali, il regolamento ufficiale vige ancora. Juve o non juve. Mica come in Italia. Partita vinta dal real in maniera limpida. E io godo.


----------



## Mou (24 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] Anche gli altri gobbi la pensano come noi.



Qual è il dubbio? Il rigore? Nesta ha twittato che in Italia non lo danno mai: per me sbaglia, ci può stare, non è un piede a martello ma è troppo troppo evidente la cravatta del Chiello.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Qual è il dubbio? Il rigore? Nesta ha twittato che in Italia non lo danno mai: per me sbaglia, ci può stare, non è un piede a martello ma è troppo troppo evidente la cravatta del Chiello.



Che non ci fosse il rigore e l'arbitro doveva solo richiamare Chiellini.


----------



## Mou (24 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che non ci fosse il rigore e l'arbitro doveva solo richiamare Chiellini.



Mah, il rigore ci sta. Ad onor del vero non mi sono piaciute le proteste plateali di Vidal a più riprese, da quel punto di vista siamo stati graziati.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Mah, il rigore ci sta. Ad onor del vero non mi sono piaciute le proteste plateali di Vidal a più riprese, da quel punto di vista siamo stati graziati.


----------



## Mou (24 Ottobre 2013)

Piuttosto, vogliamo parlare di Bale?


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque il rigore su Vidal era netto. Ecco l'immagine che chiarisce il tutto:


----------



## Snape (24 Ottobre 2013)

Onore al Real, onore a Ronaldo, il Bene trionfa ancora.


----------



## Tom! (24 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] Anche gli altri gobbi la pensano come noi.



Se ti postassi i commenti in spagnolo che girano in rete .... 
Comunque il fallo su vidal è prima non quando colpisce la terra xD ...se solo si fosse buttato!
Tra l'altro partita straodinaria la sua. Conte ha scelto il modulo giusto ma sbagliato un paio di cose, doveva giocare con chiellini terzino e bonucci centrale e nel secondo tempo doveva lasciare Llorente e togliere tevez.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Se ti postassi i commenti in spagnolo che girano in rete ....
> Comunque il fallo su vidal è prima non quando colpisce la terra xD ...se solo si fosse buttato!
> Tra l'altro partita straodinaria la sua.



La roba di Vidal è comica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2013)

E ora mi tocca tifare per Mancini.
Dai ciuffo, sbattili fuori.


----------



## Serginho (24 Ottobre 2013)

chissa' che picchi avra' raggiunto la considerazione di Chiellini a livello europeo


----------



## DevilAway (24 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Insomma, vai da Chiellini minaccialo per bene e fagli capire che il prossimo è rigore, ma non può fare così il fiscale! O almeno non farlo se Ramos non sarebbe mai potuto arrivare sul pallone.



Tom! Vai a rivederti Barcellona Milan di due anni fa e capirai perché la capra è Chiellini. È il giorno in cui certi rigori (che regolamento alla mano sono netti) li fischieranno pure in Italia sarò solo contento. Stucchevoli le scene in area di rigore su ogni calcio di punizione, angolo e persino rimesse laterali.
Dimmi per quale motivo avrebbe solo dovuto avvertire Chiellini che ieri (come poi al suo solito) ha marcato con mani,braccia e gomiti.
Rigore solare e il Chiellini si regoli alla prossima partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Ottobre 2013)

DevilAway ha scritto:


> Tom! Vai a rivederti Barcellona Milan di due anni fa .



Dai quella è stata una ladrata bella e grossa, fischiare un rigore su angolo a gioco fermo, dove tra l'altro pure Puyol tratteneva. Se doveva fischiare dava punizione per noi su fallo su nesta.
Invece c'era bisogno di ladrare per passare dando un rigore inventato su gioco fermo..

Sono due cose completamente diverse
La Rube è stata danneggiata dall'espulsione imho.. in 11 vs 11 avrebbe ribaltato il risultato. La Juve in generale ha giocato bene.Anzi ha giocato bene tutte le tre partite, ma vuoi per sfortuna o vuoi per cessagine dei difensori si ritrova ora con un piede fuori e due miseri punti.

Come ho detto, l'errore sono i due punti con galacoso e copenaghen non certo la sconfitta di ieri...


----------



## robs91 (24 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Piuttosto, vogliamo parlare di Bale?



100 milioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2013)

Bale ingiudicabile ... rientrava dopo un infortunio .. mi aspettavo una piallata del real sulla giuve ma cosi non è stato . 
Per me sto Real lo possiamo battere anche noi ..


----------



## folletto (24 Ottobre 2013)

Pessimo Real a lungo fischiato dal pubblico. Non credo che i gobbi avranno problemi a passare il girone se non giocano come il secondo tempo a Firenze.


----------



## Snape (24 Ottobre 2013)

Ridicoli i titoli dei giornali. Come la gazzetta, quotidiano di agnelli, che titola juve scippata. Poi ci lamentiamo se in europa contiamo meno di niente, finchè non si ammette la sconfitta con serenità, pensando sempre ai fantomatici torti subiti... Che poi non ricordo un titolo come "chievo scippato" dopo la partita con la juve, o "toro scippato", per dirne due a caso.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Se ieri avessimo affrontato il Real, lo prendevamo a bastonate.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Ottobre 2013)

Boh, io ho visto una superiorità di controllo del Real imbarazzante.. Poco cinica, ma ci arriveranno...


----------



## Livestrong (24 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ok, parliamo del pugno in faccia di chiellini ad armero, stranamente non sanzionato dalla prova tv, né tantomeno valutato, chissà perché, strano! Un pugno in faccia, anzi una gomitata scorretta, antisportiva, lesiva, insomma roba per la quale mexes/balotelli/ibra&co. prendono squalifiche post-match, invece chiellini fu immune. Pazzesco. Un caso molto particolare! Ah se ci fossero i tifosi a fare la prova tv..
> 
> Ora penso che gli altri utenti siano proprio contenti. Ci sono persone che si comportano meno da bimbi liuk e se ne sbattono del flame da 4 soldi. Non sto qui a fare il moderatore ma il tuo si chiama flood (e anche flame).



È il tuo si chiama ban. Hai rotto abbondamente le palle


----------



## Snape (24 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È il tuo si chiama ban. Hai rotto abbondamente le palle


----------



## DevilAway (24 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dai quella è stata una ladrata bella e grossa, fischiare un rigore su angolo a gioco fermo, dove tra l'altro pure Puyol tratteneva. Se doveva fischiare dava punizione per noi su fallo su nesta.
> Invece c'era bisogno di ladrare per passare dando un rigore inventato su gioco fermo..



Ma infatti, visto che qualcuno (Tom!) si sta lamentando per il rigore di ieri, ho voluto sottolineare per cosa ci si dovrebbe lamentare quando si ha un rigore fischiato contro. Non ci si puo' lamentare se Chiellini placca l'attaccante...
Pienamente d'accordo sull'espulsione data per la sceneggiata di CR7 (e non e' la prima volta).
Poi fortuna o sfortuna, se non sono stati capaci di battere Galatasaray e Copenaghen, hanno ben poco da recriminare. Girone largamente alla loro portata e (forse) perso per supponenza...


----------



## mandraghe (24 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh visto il Milan ieri, non sono così convinto che il Real massacrerà la Giuve...inoltre non credo che quest'anno tra italiane e spagnole ci sia lo stesso divario visto gli anni scorsi



Mi riquoto...

il Real è una cosa oscena e vergognosa, spendere millemila milioni per giocare in questo modo è un insulto allo sport...pure il Milan di Allegri gioca meglio...e ho detto tutto...

Esclusi Ronaldo, Di Maria e Marcelo gli altri sono un'accozzaglia di giocatori strapagati che pascolano in mezzo al campo senza avere un'idea precisa di cosa fare

Ieri (spiace dirlo ma è così) la Giuve ha dimostrato cosa significa essere una squadra di calcio e meritava abbondantemente il pareggio, e se non avesse Chiellini ma un giocatore dotato di cervello avrebbe pure vinto...




mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Piuttosto, vogliamo parlare di Bale?




Non ha toccato manco una palla, ma mi è sembrato che sia abbondantemente boicottato dai compagni che piuttosto che passarla a lui preferiscono cedere la palla agli avversari..


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È il tuo si chiama ban. Hai rotto abbondamente le palle


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Boh, io ho visto una superiorità di controllo del Real imbarazzante.. Poco cinica, ma ci arriveranno...



Un giornalista (non ricordo quale) ieri sera ha detto: Brava la Juve che ha messo il Real in grande difficoltà, ma la cosa che preoccupa francamente è che il Real al minimo ha battuto una Juve al massimo.

Ora non sono totalmente d'accordo con questa affermazione, però secondo me un fondo di verità c'è.


----------



## Mou (24 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi riquoto...
> 
> il Real è una cosa oscena e vergognosa, spendere millemila milioni per giocare in questo modo è un insulto allo sport...pure il Milan di Allegri gioca meglio...e ho detto tutto...
> 
> ...



L'ho pensato anche io quando si è smarcato in mezzo all'area ed è stato bellamente ignorato. Potrebbe rivelarsi il pacco più clamoroso della storia, e non solo per colpe sue. L'ambiente è ronaldizzato....


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (24 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque il rigore su Vidal era netto. Ecco l'immagine che chiarisce il tutto:


stupenda questa immagine ahahahahahahah xD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> L'ho pensato anche io quando si è smarcato in mezzo all'area ed è stato bellamente ignorato. Potrebbe rivelarsi il pacco più clamoroso della storia, e non solo per colpe sue. L'ambiente è ronaldizzato....



e va benissimo...se quel giocatore ti fa 50 gol all'anno e ti fa vincere le partite da solo va benissimo giocare per lui no? o dobbiamo criticare Ronaldo?? Anche quest'anno ha fatto vincere 2-3 partite all'ultimo minuto in Campionato con il Real...


----------



## Mou (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e va benissimo...se quel giocatore ti fa 50 gol all'anno e ti fa vincere le partite da solo va benissimo giocare per lui no? o dobbiamo criticare Ronaldo?? Anche quest'anno ha fatto vincere 2-3 partite all'ultimo minuto in Campionato con il Real...



Non era una critica! A me Ronaldo piace da morire eh. Solo che ormai Madrid è un suo feudo e lui non accetta altri galli nel pollaio.


----------



## juventino (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e va benissimo...se quel giocatore ti fa 50 gol all'anno e ti fa vincere le partite da solo va benissimo giocare per lui no? o dobbiamo criticare Ronaldo?? Anche quest'anno ha fatto vincere 2-3 partite all'ultimo minuto in Campionato con il Real...



Beh allora a maggior ragione è stata un'assurdità andarsi a prendere Bale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Non era una critica! A me Ronaldo piace da morire eh. Solo che ormai Madrid è un suo feudo e lui non accetta altri galli nel pollaio.



sisi ma se la squadra funziona perchè cambiare? Io solo a centrocampo prenderei qualcuno...come ho detto Vidal al posto di Khedira e Pogba...a centrocampo l'unico grande è Modric (e può diventarlo Isco e Casemiro) visto che Xabi Alonso è veccho
in difesa come singoli sono i più forti al Mondo...non capisco come fanno a prendere tutti sti gol


----------



## mandraghe (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sisi ma se la squadra funziona perchè cambiare? Io solo a centrocampo prenderei qualcuno...come ho detto Vidal al posto di Khedira e Pogba...a centrocampo l'unico grande è Modric (e può diventarlo Isco e Casemiro) visto che Xabi Alonso è veccho
> in difesa come singoli sono i più forti al Mondo...*non capisco come fanno a prendere tutti sti gol*



Semplice: perchè ognuno gioca per sè e/o pretende che gli altri giochino per lui...non giocano da squadra, ognuno si fa i fatti suoi...


----------



## Mou (24 Ottobre 2013)

In mezzo hanno Khedira e Illarramendi, si sente tantissimo la mancanza di Xabi Alonso, c'è poco da fare. Ieri impostava Modric (quindi male non andava) ma un regista lì in mezzo serve. Penso a Verratti.


----------



## DannySa (24 Ottobre 2013)

Illarramendi a me pare un bel cesso comunque.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Ottobre 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Comunque il fallo su vidal è prima non quando colpisce la terra xD ...se solo si fosse buttato!



Nooooooooooooo aiuto aaaaa


----------



## Gre-No-Li (24 Ottobre 2013)

Il rigore ci sta, Chiellini (e con lui molti difensori italiani) ha sto brutto viziaccio di cinturare. Nel nostro campionato è una cosa talmente normale che gli arbitri non la fischiano più, in Europa ti segano addirittura a gioco non ancora ripreso (caso Nesta). L'espulsione diretta per il fallo su Ronaldo è invece fantascienza, con attaccante sull'esterno e non al centro. Io penso che avendo la palla Ronaldo, gli arbitri diano per scontata la chiara occasione da gol. Ci aspettiamo la prossima volta un'espulsione per fallo a centrocampo e con difesa schierata (negli ottavi Real-Milan). Detto questo, al di là dei meriti della Juve, è impressionante vedere una squadra in cui il più scarso costa 40 milioni, in 11 contro 10, farsela quasi sotto negli ultimi minuti. Se Ancellotti non pone rimedio, il Real rischia seriamente di far poca strada dopo i gironi.


----------



## forzajuve (24 Ottobre 2013)

episodi a parte che hanno condizionato la partita. la juve ha dominato sia dàl punto di gioco che dal punto del carattere..sono molto contento..


----------



## Djici (24 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> episodi a parte che hanno condizionato la partita. la juve ha dominato sia dàl punto di gioco che dal punto del carattere..sono molto contento..



pure noi


----------



## Snape (24 Ottobre 2013)

Mi spiegate come si fa a dire che su vidal era rigore ? Quando magari, tre giorni fa, dicevano (stessi juventini) che su rossi non era rigore ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate come si fa a dire che su vidal era rigore ? Quando magari, tre giorni fa, dicevano (stessi juventini) che su rossi non era rigore ?



lo ha toccato prima ma dire che è rigore è esagerato perche lui cade dopo quando colpisce la terra anziche il pallone, e non certo per quel contatto


----------



## forzajuve (24 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo ha toccato prima ma dire che è rigore è esagerato perche lui cade dopo quando colpisce la terra anziche il pallone, e non certo per quel contatto


 e no....lui colpisce la terra perche e stato sbilanciato dal contatto...pochi *****...eh


----------



## forzajuve (24 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo ha toccato prima ma dire che è rigore è esagerato perche lui cade dopo quando colpisce la terra anziche il pallone, e non certo per quel contatto


 e no....lui colpisce la terra perche e stato sbilanciato dal contatto...pochi *****...eh


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> e no....lui colpisce la terra perche e stato sbilanciato dal contatto...pochi *****...eh



e perchè non cade al momento del contatto e va addirittura a caricare il tiro, poi naturalmente non arriva più sulla palla e calcia il terreno perchè da dietro è stato un po sbilanciato ma la cosa è lieve altrimenti lui sarebbe dovuto cadere subito


----------



## Djici (24 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> e no....lui colpisce la terra perche e stato sbilanciato dal contatto...pochi *****...eh


----------



## Snape (24 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo ha toccato prima ma dire che è rigore è esagerato perche lui cade dopo quando colpisce la terra anziche il pallone, e non certo per quel contatto



Ma da adesso sfiorare qualcuno è rigore ? O solo perchè è la juve e non sono abituati a ricevere rigori contro ?


----------



## Snape (24 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> e no....lui colpisce la terra perche e stato sbilanciato dal contatto...pochi *****...eh



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2013)

Ma veramente qualcuno sta dicendo che era rigore su Vidal?


----------



## forzajuve (24 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



ti han tolto un dente?


----------



## Snape (24 Ottobre 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> ti han tolto un dente?



Uno più uno uomo non fa sei...


----------



## forzajuve (24 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e perchè non cade al momento del contatto e va addirittura a caricare il tiro, poi naturalmente non arriva più sulla palla e calcia il terreno perchè da dietro è stato un po sbilanciato ma la cosa è lieve altrimenti lui sarebbe dovuto cadere subito


 ma se uno ti fa uno sgambetto cadi per forza subito?? a volte si a volte no...dipende..poi sbilanciarti e cadere dopo cosa che e successa a Vidal


----------



## Dexter (24 Ottobre 2013)

Vidal ha subito il contatto ma non è caduto ed ha continuato a giocare...quindi il rigore non c'è. Non puoi ricordarti di buttarti 5 minuti dopo che ti sei sentito toccare,a maggior ragione se successivamente sei inciampato calciando la terra. Se fosse riuscito a crossare era rigore? Non penso proprio.


----------



## Serginho (24 Ottobre 2013)

ci eravamo appena liberati dello zio Tom e arriva subito un altro visionario


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Ottobre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> ci eravamo appena liberati dello zio Tom e arriva subito un altro visionario



Le fortune della vita


----------



## folletto (25 Ottobre 2013)

"Nettissimo anche se molto difficile da vedere" (cit.)


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2013)

pure Ruud Gullit su Twitter prende per il cu*o Vidal

"OMG Vidal is screaming for a penalty. Have you ever seen something like that ha ha"


----------



## Snape (25 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Grande partita della Juve, *dopo l'espulsione assurda Chiellini facevo il tifo per loro quasi come fosse una partita del Milan.* Cristina ha degli atteggiamenti imbarazzanti, facesse Mario una scenata del genere gli USA invaderebbero l'Italia.
> 
> Benzema ha una paura folle di giocatore, lo stanno ammazzando. Ma Carletto sa far rinascere i grandi attaccanti.



Blasfemia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2013)




----------

